# Question regarding mount



## razixx (May 28, 2011)

Is it possible in FreeBSD to  mount a usb device with a specific user and group id? Currently I'm following along in a book called "Absolute Freebsd 2nd Edition and came across this example, (book is based off of FreeBSD 7).


```
mount -t msdosfs -u chris -g chris /dev/da0 /mnt
```

I substituted my name in the example, however  when I execute it, I get a syntax error.  Is this possible without slapping an entry in devfs.rules?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2011)

Yes, see
`% man mount | less -p Any`

So the command is

```
mount -t msdosfs -o -u=chris,-g=chris /dev/da0 /mnt
```

Possibly that should be /dev/da0s1 since most MS-DOS-formatted devices have partition tables.


----------



## razixx (May 28, 2011)

Solved

Right on thanks a bunch!  The above worked perfect, to be honest, I don't know why I didn't try that first as that is what I would have typed in if I were running on a linux box, after all BSD does have a different way of doing things sometimes.  Pretty big error on the book's part but still a very very valuable resource.   

I tried finding the right command in mount(8) but couldn't find anything similar to the above.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2011)

razixx said:
			
		

> I tried finding the right command in mount(8) but couldn't find anything similar to the above.



You're right, it describes it but doesn't show an example.  Took me a while looking, too, so I just entered PR docs/157389 to add an example there.


----------

